# Adjust A Wing w/ cool tube



## bushmang (Jun 18, 2009)

hello everyone i was wondering if anyone had a pic of a adjustable wing hood attached on a cool tube. i have seen them online before but just cant find them anywhere. Any help wold be appreciate it i just need the pic so i can show the dood at the local grow shop so that he can make me a few. if zou have alink where ic ould order one that would be great too i am looking for the combo of both the adjusta wing hood attached to a cool tube. its getting hot ot here and its time to move in the tubes.


----------



## bushmang (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like no one has info, im going to build one next week ill keep you posted peace out. if you have any info dont hesitate.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Jun 19, 2009)

perhaps this will hlp ya 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=8277

good luck man


----------



## bushmang (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## jgreenbeast (Jun 19, 2009)

no prob bush 

just remember u can make en thing wrk 2 ur likings.
good luck


----------



## 3lions (Oct 18, 2010)

My own little diy job:

http://www.cannabis-spain.com/blog/2010/10/adjustawings-with-cooltube/


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 18, 2010)

Very neat!

I run a A-A-W with 2, 400w, MH and HPS, but most of the time I am looking for heat. I'm running in a basement that even with 2 weeks of 100* temps never got above 78*. Usually it's ~72-74* (summer) and in the winter, low 50's or less.

Wet


----------

